# Help! VIZIO SB3851-C0 38-Inch 5.1 Channel Sound Bar



## gigi56 (Apr 16, 2016)

VIZIO SB3851-C0 38-Inch 5.1 Channel Sound Bar-hooked up via optical cable to VIZIO M3D550KD 55-inch TV-I'm only getting sound on the soundbar itself, not the rear speakers. The speaker test on the soundbar works fine; all 5 are working. Am I missing a setting? I've also tried hooking the soundbar up directly to the cable box with the optical cable, same result. Help!
:nerd:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

There’s a setting in the TV’s audio menu for the digital audio output. Make sure it’s set for Dolby Digital.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

